# whereto shoot a rabbit



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

for a .177 pellet gun were shood i shoot as rabbit. and do I need a special pellet.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

your in the deer hunting forum...there is a special forum for your question, you may see better results there.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

OPPS


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

lol


----------

